# Cleveland @ Orlando (12/16)



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dwight Howard vs. LeBron James. I'll be there tonight, definitely looking forward to a good game, hopefully the Magic deliver with a big victory. Larry Hughes is back for the Cavs, Grant Hill should play for the Magic. Anyone know the status of Jameer Nelson?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

They said yesterday on the Cle broadcast Jameer would be back.

Should be a great game, matchup between the two best records in the East! :cheers:


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

cmon orlando,, i think dwight will have a big night tonight... GIVE US ANOTHER 20/20


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Have fun at the game hobojoe. Hopefully the Magic can deliver with a victory for us tonight.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

its anoying not being able to watch many orlando games on AUSSIE TV,,, i wouldve really liked to watch this game.. im just gonna have to get livestats :biggrin:


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

looks like jameer isnt starting again


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

No Jameer, Hedo, or Bogans.​ 
Our offense looks flat out terrible right now. I think we need a lineup change.​ 
Start Darko and get Redick out there for some shooting.

Half-way through 1st qtr and we've got TWO points.​


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

7mins in and we down by double digits,, something has too be done.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

What the Douglas Christie is going on out there? Offense is just standing around, and defense looks like they just woke up from hibernation.
Rediculous.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

WHERE 22% from the field.. WHATS GOING ON !!!


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

23-12 Cleveland after the first quarter... I smell a blowout if we don't wake up out there.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

i still have faith in you ORLANDO!!! someones gotta step up


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

first points of the second thats a good sign


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

okay i think where coming back into the game


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

8 - 0 runn to start the 2nd for orlando !! WOOO HHOOO :biggrin:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Magic have tied it up. Man, whatever lineup Hill put in to start the 2nd; it was the right one.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

all tied up... nice work guys


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

5point lead where thrashing them this quarter


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

What a second quarter by the Magic.
Now _that's_ what I'm talking about.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

38 - 31 NICE WORK ORLANDO WE WON THAT QTR BY 18 POINT !!! keep it up


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

just noticed dwight has a double double at the half.... GIVE US ORLANDO FANS ANOTHER 20/20 GAME :biggrin:


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

lets start the next half


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Why does Dwight ALWAYS get phased out of the game in the second half offensively? It ALWAYS happens. His scoring average is sinking like a stone.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

up by 7 at then end of the half.. GO ORLANDO !!!

yoyoyowasup join the dwight howard fanclub


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

up by 8 just over 4mins left ,,, i wanted dwight to get another 20/20 :sad:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Brian Hill needs to start Darko and Diener next game if Jameer is out.​


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

i think we've got the game now but you never know where up by 10. 

jnice join the dwight fanclub


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Should be able to wrap this one up for the win in a few seconds, despite the horrendous play in the 1st quarter.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Well that was a gutsy, ugly win. Two starters out and after scoring only 2 pts in the first 6 mins, I can't believe we won that one. 

Hill needs to move Arroyo back to the bench. He's much better there. And Darko must be getting close to earning the starting spot. Battie has been nearly invisible it seems this year.

Great job by Travis.​


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

WE WON !!! nice work orlando

we couldve very well lost this game though.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Why does Dwight ALWAYS get phased out of the game in the second half offensively? It ALWAYS happens. His scoring average is sinking like a stone.


Because Arroyo and Jameer think they're the best offensive players on our team. They always try to win the game for us in the second half. Sometimes they do a decent job of this, but lately they've just screwed it up with poor decisions and turnovers. Arroyo has played horrible the last few games. I think Diener should get more minutes. He may not be as flashy as the other two, but at least he doesn't force shots and commit turnovers.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

did you guys notice the weird patch of hair Gooden had on the back of his head? Very strange guy. Anyway, good win. Once they were down 17-4 I turned my TV off in disgust and when I turned it back on it was 38-31 so i was happy about that. Grant Hill is much of the reason we are leading our division. When he plays, we have the chance to beat anybody. If he is out, we can't even beat the Raptors. This team is going to have to find a mighty good replacement when he leaves.

PS- Who's the guy that stole my fanclub?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

MacDanny 6 said:


> did you guys notice the weird patch of hair Gooden had on the back of his head? Very strange guy. Anyway, good win. Once they were down 17-4 I turned my TV off in disgust and when I turned it back on it was 38-31 so i was happy about that. Grant Hill is much of the reason we are leading our division. When he plays, we have the chance to beat anybody. If he is out, we can't even beat the Raptors. This team is going to have to find a mighty good replacement when he leaves.
> 
> PS- Who's the guy that stole my fanclub?​




Yeah, I don't know what the deal is with that hair patch on Gooden. He's always been a nutcase anyway.

We are going to need a couple things going forward. Losing Hill eventually is going to suck, but the development of Jameer, Redick, Ariza, Darko, and Dwight in combination should make up for it.

We need to start looking for some future frontcourt help. Battie has been almost non-existent this year and Garrity and Outlaw aren't going to get it done. And I don't think Augustine is the answer. 

Maybe Vasquez or Gortat will fill in there eventually.​


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok, I was at the game last night and here are some of my impressions:

Carlos Arroyo has been deemed our starting PG ever since Jameer Nelson went down with the groin(?) injury, but hasn't done a very good job at distributing the basketball. Whenever he is running the point, the offense always seems to bog down. I think this is happening because of two main reasons: with the lineup of Arroyo/Dooling/Hill/Howard/Battie the opposing teams can just pack it all inside and limit their defensive spread to 18' from the basket-- no one (besides maybe Dooling if given the opportunity) can shoot effectively from beyond that mid-range position. The other reason is Arroyo's unwillingness to move the ball on offense. This could be a result of many different things, one of them just being tentative to pass the ball for fear of turning the ball over.

When Travis Diener came into the game, usually along with J.J. Redick, the Magic's ball movement picked up significantly -- Diener and Redick hit a few outside shots (woo 4-point play) and at the same time opened up the basket for a couple of Darko/Dwight post-plays. The Cavs still attempted to 'pack it inside' on the defensive end, but their strategy was far less effective due to the Magic's extended shooting range on the court. 

The defensive tangem of Dwight Howard and Darko Milicic was phenomenal, and, as LeBron James indicated "They make you shoot a lot of jump shots....because if you go down the lane, you will be faced by the three-headed monster in [Tony] Battie, Howard and Milicic." 

The passing by Milicic was especially superb, as he hit several of his teammates with crisp passes inside for easy buckets. 

----

Overall:

Start Diener, Redick and Milicic!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

MacDanny 6 said:


> did you guys notice the weird patch of hair Gooden had on the back of his head? Very strange guy.


That's what the guy that was sitting next to me said, I couldn't really tell. Gooden kept Cleveland in the game with his offensive rebounding in the 3rd quarter. Was it just me, or did LeBron have the quietest 29 points ever? He didn't touch the ball very much and didn't seem all that involved offensively. Darko was huge, Diener was huge and Hill paced the team all night. It was a big win to get off a losing streak and get the team back on track. Magic should be fresh for the game against New Orleans/Oklahoma City on Wednesday, it's in Orlando and the Hornets will be without David West and Peja Stojakovic so it _should_ be an easy win.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

One more note, I don't think I've ever seen anyone play worse than Garrity did in this one. Yes, I was one of the people booing him. Just awful on both ends.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> One more note, I don't think I've ever seen anyone play worse than Garrity did in this one. Yes, I was one of the people booing him. Just awful on both ends.


Why is he still in the NBA, much less getting minutes from one of the best teams in the East?


----------

